# Looking for a kitten in North London!



## Dave the Brave (May 27, 2013)

Really struggling to find a kitten. No-where seems to have any!

I've tried the Cats Protection League and the RSPCA.

I am looking for a kitten not much older than three months to be a friend for the male kitten that I already have


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Blimey I can't believe they have no kittens.

Try Cat Cuddles Cat Sanctuary London | Catcuddles


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Try
Scratching Post Cat Rescue Cheshunt Herts


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Google catchat.org and put in the area you are looking for. Good luck.


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

Dave in my experoence of helping with a rescue wjen they say no kitten what they mean is not one avail this minute although they prob have several that will be ready to leave in a few weeks theu rarely get on their websites.as there are waiting lists.for them so def worth putting ur name down several will want to do home checks before this can happen good luck im sure u will fimd one soon sorry for any typos on my movile


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

Dave the Brave said:


> Really struggling to find a kitten. No-where seems to have any!
> 
> I've tried the Cats Protection League and the RSPCA.
> 
> I am looking for a kitten not much older than three months to be a friend for the male kitten that I already have


What a joke, I'm trying to rehome a cat and have been told by all charities they are full of kittens! I'm north london / Herts

Would you like a gorgoeous cat he's about 5years 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-resc...ehome-ginger-male-hertfordshire-pls-read.html


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

Have you found one yet?
Hendon CP have some:
http://www.hendon.cats.org.uk/hendon/adopt-a-cat-page


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Dave the Brave said:


> Really struggling to find a kitten. No-where seems to have any!
> 
> I've tried the Cats Protection League and the RSPCA.
> 
> I am looking for a kitten not much older than three months to be a friend for the male kitten that I already have


If west London is any use, try Hounslow Animal Welfare...this time last year they had kittens being boarded at the vets as they had so many. Just a thought and not that far from you...North Circular?


----------

